# Greek letter sweat shirts



## stitchnthreads (Aug 9, 2011)

I am trying to tap into the Greek fraternity/sorority market by offering Greek letter sweat shirts that they wear at their college campuses and I am in the process of learning everything I can about what is required to produce such garments. 

I currently have the Brother PR-1000 to do the embroidery and debating whether it would be easier and more cost effective to buy precut Greek letters online or buy the fabric in yards and cut them using a machine, and if so what is a good machine to use?

As you can see, I will be encountering a steep learning curve but I am ready so any advice or information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You have the embroidery machine, next you need to become an approved vendor with each Sorority/Fraternity you plan to sell designs for. Contact the Organization and they will send you a vendor package. _(Some you may be able to download online.)_ After that, you can decide which would be more economical for your business, precut letters or doing the Embroidering yourself. 

Good Luck!


----------



## stitchnthreads (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Katrina. I looked into ordering the precut letters but they can get quite expensive so I am leaning towards cutting it myself but cannot seem to figure out which machine can actually cut different kinds of fabrics and what software will be required to make it happen.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

stitchnthreads said:


> Thank you Katrina. I looked into ordering the precut letters but they can get quite expensive so I am leaning towards cutting it myself but cannot seem to figure out which machine can actually cut different kinds of fabrics and what software will be required to make it happen.


I think the material is tackle twill and you need a laser cutter to cut it but I am not sure about that, that is just what I was told by a supplier. Pre-cut letters were a better fit for me but I get them by the boat load from overseas. Cutting them myself was just not an option but there maybe some here that does that. Hopefully they will chime in with input.


----------



## wattsk3 (Jun 30, 2009)

We custom cut all of our twill using an Ioline 300 from Stahls.


----------



## saypromos (Oct 17, 2010)

So how do you find overseas suppliers for appliques?


----------



## dunkln (Jun 3, 2019)

A lot of the licensors are strict on where you buy the garments, appliqués etc. so buying over seas isnt always the best route, I don't think. Lots of vendors and suppliers out there - www.adamblockdesign.com has appliqués etc available and can also produce for you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dunkln said:


> A lot of the licensors are strict on where you buy the garments, appliqués etc. so buying over seas isnt always the best route, I don't think. Lots of vendors and suppliers out there - www.adamblockdesign.com has appliqués etc available and can also produce for you.


It won't stop the Greek Police from going after you. Even if you do this you will receive a request to license. Otherwise you are counterfeiting which is a felony. 

https://greeklicensing.com/licensing


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

To cut small shapes like letters efficiently, you will need a laser cutter or die cutter. Both methods can cut multiple layers at a time, but the number of layers will depend on the equipment. Both methods have pros and cons, so it's better to have both. As an example, the die cutting method is faster but limited to the dies you have.


----------

